# Ecoboost torture test



## UpstateServices (Nov 28, 2011)

wow






I want one in an F250 supercab


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I've driven an F-150 (Super Crew, King Ranch, 4x4) with the Ecoboost and it's one amazing motor. I'm not so sure it would work as well in a Super Duty though. We're talking a lot more weight to haul around.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Too Stroked;1388545 said:


> I've driven an F-150 (Super Crew, King Ranch, 4x4) with the Ecoboost and it's one amazing motor. I'm not so sure it would work as well in a Super Duty though. We're talking a lot more weight to haul around.


The weaker 5.4 did it for 11 years.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

I left Ford and bought a Chevy because the half ton had the 5.4 and I am not a fan. This may be the engine to bring me back after some years of proving itself.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gear_Head;1388765 said:


> I left Ford and bought a Chevy because the half ton had the 5.4 and I am not a fan. This may be the engine to bring me back after some years of proving itself.


Even the new 5.0 is a TON more powerful and quick than the 5.4 was.


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

plowguy43;1388842 said:


> Even the new 5.0 is a TON more powerful and quick than the 5.4 was.


Yea, The EcoBoost is an awesome motor. My buddy has a f250 with the 5.4 and its the worst on power I've ever seen. I have a 32 Ft. boat and that 5.4 struggled to pull it.

I then towed it with my other buddy's 6.0 Chevy and was way more impressed at the power.

I'd love to see what the new EcoBoost would be like in a F250 or what there new 6.2 motor is like for power.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I had a 95 F150 5.0 at one point and never considered owning another one because I'm not into 1/2 tons, but this new Ecoboost has me rethinking that.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have close to 6k on mine and am loving it. Its a great truck with tons of power and great fuel economy. Ford really outdid themselves IMO with the design of the truck inside and out. It has more room inside than my 3/4 ton Dodge QC had and being 6'4/285lbs that means everything. I couldn't imagine this motor in a 3/4 ton truck, and if they did it I would be buying one for sure.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

What would keep them from putting similar technology on the 6.2 or 5.0 to get better MPG with those engines in a super duty?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

That is impressive! Never been a Ford guy, and thought I was beyond half tons, but, boy after seeing that, it might be worth thinking about!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

plowguy43;1388750 said:


> The weaker 5.4 did it for 11 years.


True, but remember, folks complained about the lack of power in 5.4 liter powered SD's for all 11 years. Anybody really serious about power bought the V-10 or a diesel.


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

Something to keep in mind, they are calling the f150 a half ton. if you compare it to a mid 90's f250, though, it is wider, taller, weighs more, hauls more, and tows more than it's older big sibling.

the new half tons are quite a truck, no doubt. there are some rublings about an ecoboost 5.0 sometime in the future, aimed at the 3/4 ton and up market.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

All i can say is HOLY [email protected]@##$$ that thing isincredible . I also have been told there is a 6.4 EccoBoost Deisel if I am correct


----------

